# Delta 22-540 manual



## hectorsoneson (Aug 8, 2011)

I have dusted off my 15 year old Delta planer, bought new knives and found the setting tool - but no manual and my brain can not remember how to change the knives.

I need some general information and/or a manual. I'm trying to build a custom cedar fence before winter arrives.

Any assistance would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Hectorsoneson


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Delta Portable Planer INSTRUCTION MANUAL for the 22-540 | ManualsOnline

http://dl.owneriq.net/d/d56363f4-6fd3-34b4-edad-2156452f698c.pdf
=========



hectorsoneson said:


> I have dusted off my 15 year old Delta planer, bought new knives and found the setting tool - but no manual and my brain can not remember how to change the knives.
> 
> I need some general information and/or a manual. I'm trying to build a custom cedar fence before winter arrives.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocklinwoodworker (Dec 10, 2012)

*Type 1 Planer Manual*

I've got a type 1 Delta 22-540 planer (the in/outfeed tables are removeable and do not flip down/up). I've found several copies of the type 2 user manual on the internet. Does anyone either have an electronic copy of the type 1 manual OR a pointer to a copy on-line?


----------

